# Recherche tout type de vieux mac à acheter pour collection



## HQuentin (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau donc je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique, quoi qu'il en soit, je commence une collection apple, et je cherche des vieux mac (Apple I, Apple II, Macintosh plus, iMac G3, ...) pour commencer cette collection, je cherche des pièces hors d'usage à petit prix de préférence, mais si le prix est petit et qu'il marche c'est encore mieux.

Merci d'avance à vous tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2014)

HQuentin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau donc je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique, quoi qu'il en soit, je commence une collection apple, et je cherche des vieux mac (*Apple I*, Apple II, Macintosh plus, iMac G3, ...) pour commencer cette collection, je cherche des pièces hors d'usage à petit prix de préférence, mais si le prix est petit et qu'il marche c'est encore mieux.
> 
> Merci d'avance à vous tous



Un Apple I à petit prix :afraid: Le dernier vendu en date s'est négocié à plus de 250 000 &#8364;, et ceux qui restent en état de marche à travers le monde se comptent sur les doigts d'une seule main 

Bon, sérieusement, non, tu n'es pas dans la bonne rubrique, la bonne rubrique ce sont les petites annonces, on ne fait pas d'achat/vente sur le forum, et il y a des fils pour les dons épinglés en tête du forum (mais on n'y publie que les offres, pas les demandes, sauf pour ceux qui ont déjà pas mal donné), mais tu dois savoir que tu es loin d'être le seul collectionneur ici !


----------

